# Swirl Removal Evo 8 Donegal



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

Or anywhere near hand in NI,just want a real good job done,i polish the car if not twice at least once every week reguardless of weather/winter/broken ankles lol...
The car isnt that bad,few swirls on the boot lid and rear pillars,been looking through thread after threadon here and ive seen 10 times worse so im hoping they can be removed as the car is a minter,all origional paint on the car to if that helps the cause
Also wondering once the swirls are removed and a full detail,what can i do to keep the swirls reappearing,is it the way i polish that brings themup or the way i wash

Any help,MUCH appreciated :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

hi mate

to keep the swirls down you need a good wash technique theres plenty of different ones that people use, i go for the 2 bucket method, 1 bucket shampoo 1 bucket rinse

have a look in the wash section


----------



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheers jonto,any ideas on a detailer??


----------



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

Just getting my posts up to 10 :newbie:


----------



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

So i can read my private messages


----------



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

Only 4 more to go :spam:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

didnt even realise mate sorry


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

LOL Aidy, try posting your comments in some of the writeups in the 'Studio' or 'Showroom' to get your posts up!

Tim


----------



## EvoAidy (Feb 25, 2010)

Yup done that


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

ive seen the thread that tim done to the grey evo , have you seen it aidy , 

so id reccomend tims work lol


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice motor lad, Is that L'Kenny fire station in the background?


----------



## mac31 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats class looking 8 lad :thumb:,evos are bad for swirls my black one is covered in them if you find somone who can polish them out make sure they know what there doing as the evo paint is so thin.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone going near the car should have a paint gauge to check levels etc


----------



## m_scott (Mar 19, 2006)

did you ever get this detailed if not pm me!am 30mins from derry


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

m_scott said:


> did you ever get this detailed if not pm me!am 30mins from derry


this is what they call touting for business. would be nice to pay like the rest of us before doing it.:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Aidy, when you say you polish the car once or twice a week, what exactly are you using to "polish" it?
If you're using the antiquated vernacular of polishing to mean waxing, then that's fine, but if you're referring to using an abrasive-containing product like Mer, Autoglym Super Resin Polish, etc then you're not doing yourself and the car any favours.


----------



## m_scott (Mar 19, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> this is what they call touting for business. would be nice to pay like the rest of us before doing it.:thumb:


well lad if your that bothered get her detailed. Im just offering a bita help to the lad, as no one has yet said "i can help you out" sorry if i offended you not my intentions.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

to be fair, you've 3 posts. 

I doubt anybody is going to either A. take him seriously or B. go handing over their car and or money to him anytime soon..

so relax lads... woosah..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

woosah no worries. lad offering help is fine but 3 posts and offering to do work for people is often sus thats all. I dont push people to come to me. If they want to come then happy days if not then no harm done. not getting worried about it as I'm all for helping out.


----------



## m_scott (Mar 19, 2006)

No probs then ronnie, thanks for the heads up on paying to, gona have to do a bita saving before i can pay that tho! @ tim what you just posted is like saying because you dont have a driving licence you cant drive which is crap because 75% of the country cant drive and they do have a licence, so just because a only have 3posts doesnt mean i cant detail, but good to see you only want to coment on a post 2 months old when it involves putting someone down your a really peach!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

M Scott,

You're right, most people can't drive correctly. And just like driving, even less people can detail (nevermind safely or to a professional level)

The reality of the situation is that you've been a member of this site for the past 4 years and you've only made 1 post before this thread. And it didn't include any Paint Correction or Machine Polishing. So you still haven't shown any of us how you can 'help out' nevermind safely de-swirl a extremely thin painted Japenese car. So why should we just trust you, because you say so? Or is there something I am missing?


By all means, please post up a writeup and prove us all wrong


----------

